# H50 carb adjustments



## jake1ekaj (Jan 17, 2008)

This here is a pretty cool web site. :woohoo: 

I just bought and old Toro 526 snowblower with a Tecumseh H50. It starts fine but, when you try to take it off full choke or put a load on it, it wants to die. There is also no air filter. Is that common? There is a spring loaded plunger to the carb opening, I'm assuming it's to kill air flow to the engine??

Questions

What are the basline adjustments to the carbs screws?

Which is which? 

Are there any repair manuals availiable here?

I am figuring a carb rebuild is in order as well as a fuel filter.

I would certainly appreicate and help.

Thank you,
Jake


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

If you will click on the "Helpful Links" thread up top you will find a link to a PDF service manual for this engine.

Starting point on low speed adjuster (upper one) is 1 1/2 turns out, High speed (lower one) at 2 turns out. Adjust low speed first then move to high speed.

Sounds like the carb could use a good cleaning as well if adjusting doesn't help.


----------



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

Typically their arent air cleaners on snowblowers. reason being 2 fold. 

1) element would get saturated with snow/water, not good.
2) usually in the winter while blowing snow their isnt that much dirt in the air.


----------



## jeep4me (Jan 22, 2008)

The spring loaded plunger on the carb is an old version of a primer. If you hold the plunger in and pull the pull cord slowly it will prime the carb. As you increase the load on the engine it is going to require more fuel and if it is stalling out under a load than most likely it's not getting the fuel it needs. I usually start my settings at all the way in, just snug, and out 1 1/2 turns on both and fine tune it from there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey Jeep,

Can you post a engine spec number or a break-down of a Tecumseh carb with this "early version primer" ? I have never seen one....

But, Here in the south I'm yet to see a snow blower either.


----------



## Nascar43 (Jan 30, 2008)

Good evening dumb question where is the helpful link we can click on?


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

Nascar43 said:


> Good evening dumb question where is the helpful link we can click on?



The very first thread in the forum, Next to "Sticky"...... :wave: 


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=82284


----------

